# تعذيب المسيحيات المخطوفات بعلم أمن الدولة!!!



## the servant (23 أكتوبر 2007)

بعض المخطوفات القبطيات تعرضن للتعذيب والقتل والامن متورط​

القوانين لاتطبق علي المسلمين الخاطفين بل الاكثر انها تستخدم لارهاب اهل الضحية واحيانا احتجازهم اواعتقالهم حتي يتوقفوا عن المطالبة بارجاع الفتاة المخطوفة 

























الأب يوتا 
حوادث اختطاف القبطيات واغتصابهن واسلمتهين زادت واصبحت هي الاخبار المعتادة في الفترة الاخيرة وبعد ان كان المسلمون يتحججون بأن هناك علاقة عاطفية بين الفتاة القبطية والشاب المسلم فأن اعلان الحرب من المسلمين علي الاقباط اصبحت علي المكشوف وسقطت هذه الاكذوبة في حالات كثيرة والشئ الواضح والمؤكد والثابت انه في جميع حالات اختفاء القبطيات هناك عامل مشترك وهو ان الفتاة القبطية تتعرض ( لحالة غير طبيعة ) كما حدث مع السيدة وفاء قسطنطين حيث يتم احتجاز القبطية واعطاءها عقاقير طبية لتخديرها وسلب ارادتها بالكامل وارهابها وتخويفها حتي ترضخ للخاطفين وهذا ما حدث بالفعل حيث ان مباحث امن الدولة متورطة في هذا الامر ومما يؤكد ذلك 
ان الامن ماطل في تسليم وفاء قسطنطين رغم اوامر رئاسة الجمهورية وهي اوامر من المستحيل علي اي مسئول التأخر في تنفيذها ولو لعدة ساعات ( لكن مباحث امن الدولة لم تنفذ اوامر رئاسة الجمهورية لمدة يوم كامل والسبب ان هذا الجهاز وجد انه سوف ينكشف امام الكنيسة وامام الاقباط اذا سلم وفاء قسطنطين في هذه الحالة حيث اعطيت العقاقير والتي تم اكتشافها من قبل الاساقفة الذين استلموها وتمت معالجتها لمدة 4 ايام حتي استعادت ارادتها المسلوبة ) ؟؟؟ 
وبعد هذه الحادثة توالت الاختطافات حيث يتم اغتصاب الفتاة المختطفة واحتجازها وتعذيبها وارهابها ويشترك في ذلك الشاب المختطف والتنظيم الاسلامي المنظم الذي يدعم عملية الاختطاف وجهاز مباحث امن الدولة الذي يتولي ادارة هذه العملية منذ لحظة الاختطاف وحتي رضوخ اسرة الضحية ورضوخ الكنيسة والاقباط للامر الواقع مرورآ بالمماطلة والوعود الكاذبة بارجاع الضحية او رؤيتها حتي تمر الايام ( وهنا ننبه للامر الخطير والخطا القاتل الذي يقع فيه اسرة واقارب الضحية وهو قيامهم بابلاغ الامن ومباحث امن الدولة مما يساعد في انتهاء عملية الاختطاف لصالح المختطف ) !!!؟؟؟ 
اننا نناشد اي اسرة قبطية يتم اختطاف احدي بناتها عدم اللجوء للامن لانه متورط لكن يجب محاولة التوصل الي الخاطف واسرته واسترداد الفتاة المخطوفة حتي لو ادي الامر الي احتجاز الخاطف ، وقد يقول البعض ان هذه طريقة غير قانونية فأننا نرد عليه ونقول ان القوانين لاتطبق علي المسلمين الخاطفين بل الاكثر انها تستخدم لارهاب اهل الضحية واحيانا احتجازهم اواعتقالهم حتي يتوقفوا عن المطالبة بارجاع الفتاة المخطوفة وانني اؤكد للجميع للمرة المليون ان مشكلة اختطاف القبطيات لن تحل بالطرق القانونية ابدآ بل تحل بأن يتم معاقبة الخاطف مباشرة من اسرة الضحية ورغم كل الاعتراضات علي هذا الحل فانني اوكد انه لايوجد طريق اخر امام الاقباط سوي هذا الطريق لان الدولة والقانون ومن يطبق القانون متورطين في عملية الاختطاف بل الاكثر من ذلك ( ان الامن المصري مشترك ومتورط في اخفاء جرائم القتل التي تمت في حق بعض القبطيات المختطفات ) وكثيرين من الاقباط لايعرفون ان عدم استجابة الامن لمقابلة بعض القبطيات المختطفات بأسرهم ( يرجع لان الضحية المختطفة تكون قد وقعت تحت تعذيب شديد للرضوخ لمطالب الخاطف المسلم ومع اصرارها علي موقفها الرافض للامر المفروض عليها تفقد حياتها ويتم التستر علي الجريمة حتي لاتفضح جثة الفتاة القائمين علي هذا العمل ويتم التخلص من الجثة بأي طريقة ) ...... 
هذه حقيقة قد لايصدقها البعض لكنني اوكد انها حدثت مع بعض المختطفات وهذا من ضمن احد اهم الاسباب التي تجعل الامن يرفض الكشف عن مكان القبطية التي تم التبليغ عن اختطافها لان التعذيب في الايام الاولي يبقي ظاهرا كما ان مقاومة الفتاة المختطفة للرضوخ للامر الواقع تكون كبيرة وتضعف مع مرور الايام وفقدانها الامل في الرجوع او الهروب هذا لمن تبقي علي قيد الحياة !!! اننا امام جريمة منظمة من المسلمين ويشترك فيها المسئولين وخاصة رجال الامن وبالذات مباحث امن الدولة انها جريمة ضد الانسانية بكل المقاييس لذلك اننا نطالب بالكشف عن اماكن المختطفات القبطيات واعلان عدد من تم قتلهن ( وعلي المسئولين الذين يكذبون هذه الحقيقة اثبات عكسها واثبات ان جميع الحالات التي تم التبليغ عنها مازالت علي قيد الحياة ) وعلي الدولة ان تثبت لاسر القبطيات المختطفات ان بناتهن علي قيد الحياة عن طريق ترتيب مقابلة حتي لفرد واحد من هذه الاسر وتحت الحراسة المشددة حتي لايتم ترديد الحجج الكاذبة بالخوف علي حياة الفتاة من اهلها ( لانه ليس في المسيحية حد الردة لقتل من يترك المسيحية كما انه لم تحدث حالة واحدة تم فيها قتل من ترك المسيحية ) والاقباط لن يعترضوا ( لظهور القبطيات المختطفات علي اي قناة اخبارية كما ظهر محمد حجازي ولا نطلب اكثر من ان يتأكد اهالي واقارب المختطفات انهن مازلن علي قيد الحياة فهل هذا الطلب صعب علي المسئولين ) !!! 
لكنني واثق ومتأكد لعدم استجابة المسئولين لهذا المطلب لانه قد تم فعلآ قتل بعض القبطيات وظهور بعضهن دون الباقين سيؤكد هذه الحقيقة ... لذلك فأنني اطلب من جميع المنظمات القبطية المدافعة عن حقوق الاقباط ان تقوم بحصر القبطيات المختطفات وفتح سجل باسماءهن وكافة المعلومات عنهن ونرجو من كل الاسر القبطية التي تم اختطاف احدي بناتهن ارسال كافة البيانات عنها الي هذه المنظمات او ( المنظمة التي ستعلن توليها لهذا الامر ) وليكن ابتداء السجل من عام 2000 اي منذ 7 سنوات . 
وياحبذا لو تم عمل موقع خاص بالمختطفات القبطيات كما نهيب بالقانونيين الاقباط ( المحامين الدولين من اقباط الخارج ) تقديم شكوي رسمية لمجلس حقوق الانسان التابع للامم المتحدة لارسال لجنة تحقيق للتأكد من هذه الحقائق كذلك اختصام مجلس حقوق الانسان المصري لانه يتستر ويدافع عن انتهاكات حقوق الاقباط ورئيسه الفعلي احمد كمال ابو المجد الذي يكن كراهية عميقة للاقباط وحقوقهم كما اتساءل هل يجوز من الناحية القانونية رفع قضايا علي سفراء مصر بالخارج كممثلين للمسئولين المصريين الذين ينتهكون حقوق الاقباط ام لا ولا يحق لاحد ان يلوم الاقباط اذا لجاؤا الي ذلك بسبب ان الدولة سدت جميع الطرق القانونية امام الاقباط ولم يبقي سوي اللجوء الي منظمات حقوق الانسان الدولية ومنها مجلس حقوق الانسان التابع للامم المتحدة ومصر عضو في هذا المجلس ونطلب مخاطبة جميع الهيئات الدولية ذات التأثير في مختلف بلدان العالم حتي يتم القضاء علي هذه الجريمة التي ترتكب في حق الاقباط ويجب محاسبة كل الذين تستروا من المسئولين وخاصة رجال الامن علي جرائم اختطاف واغتصاب القبطيات وتعذيب و قتل بعضهن دون ان يقدم القتلة الي العدالة ومرة اخري نرجو تقديم سجلات باسماء القبطيات المختطفات الي الهيئات الدولية لمعرفة العدد الحقيقي لمن تم قتلهن ومن منهن مازلن علي قيد الحياة ونكرر اقتراح بعمل موقع خاص علي شبكة المعلومات ( الانترنت ) بكل المعلومات عن القبطيات المختطفات ومعرفة كل كبيرة وصغيرة عن المسلم الخاطف او الذي تزوج من المختطفات ومتابعة تحركاته وتنقلاته واماكن عمله ويمكن لجميع الاقباط ارسال اي جديد من المعلومات الي هذا الموقع حتي يساعد ذلك في استرجاع الفتاةالمختطفة ولو بعد عشر سنوات حتي لايهنئاالخاطف المسلم بفريسته وحتي لا يشعر بالاستقرار في اي مكان يذهب اليه او يختفي فيه وعلي كل قبطي ان يعتبر ان اي مخطوفة هي مكان شقيقته ولا بد من ترك السلبية التي ادت بنا الي ما نحن عليه من زل وهوان ... 
هذا المقال يعبر عن رأيي الشخصي فقط ... 
الاب يوتا ..


----------



## nwwsa (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعذيب المسيحيات المخطوفات بعلم أمن الدولة!!!*

انا معاك فى الطريقه وهى تعذيب الخاطف او احد طرفه والاحسن ان تكون فتاهمسلمه قريبه له -------------ولنتذكر عمل اليهود لانفاذ انفسهم من يد هامان وخطته سفر اتير


----------



## the servant (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعذيب المسيحيات المخطوفات بعلم أمن الدولة!!!*

سلام ونعمة اخي العزيز,,,

لقد ظل الصمت القبطي كثيراا امام مئات الحالات للخطف والاسلمة الجبرية لفتيات مسيحيات
وتحطيم قلوب زويهم عليهم وكل هذا بعلم من الاجهزة الامنية والتي دائما ماكانت تاتي علي
المظلوم(أهل الضحية)لصالح الجاني(الذئب البشري)...لكننا رغم صراخناا كفاية ظلم وخطف نصرخ

(ربناااا موجود)​


----------



## sunny man (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعذيب المسيحيات المخطوفات بعلم أمن الدولة!!!*

ربنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا موجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــود


----------



## أرزنا (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعذيب المسيحيات المخطوفات بعلم أمن الدولة!!!*

سلام المسيح:

أنا سأبدأ حيث انتهيت أبتي؟
(هذا المقال يعبر عن رأيي الشخصي فقط ... )

أبتي يجب أن يعبر هذا المقال عن تفكير كل الأقباط والمسيحيين في الشرق والغرب خاصة بالشق القانوني والاعلامي كي يعلم كل الناس بما يحصل ويجب تفعيل الموضوع على وسائل في التلفزيون والجرايد والراديو والأنترنت اذا أمكن وفي خارج مصر يجب الاستعانة بجمعيّات حقوق الانسان الرسميّة وغير الرسميّة ويجب تبليغ كل الأساقفة المسيحيين من كل الطوائف اذا كنّا نؤمن فعلا بأن يسوع المسيح جعلنا أبناء الله وكلنا أخوة له ، استخدموا الأنترنت وراسلوا السفارات ومحطات التلفزة المهمة cnn,lbci, tf1 ,bbc.euronews وغيرها من المحطات ...........
أرسلوا الصور الى خارج مصر والتقارير لأصحاب في البلدان الغربيّة ليثروا ضجة في هذا المجال راسلوا الطلاب الأقباط في الجامعة الغربيّة ليخططوا للمظاهرات في مدنها حتى ولو بعشرة طلاب لأول مرة 
وثيروا الموضوع بجدية فتلقوا عطف الأخرين وليدعوا رفقاهم الشرقيين المسيحيين ليساعدوهم بذلك 
ومن الناحية الثانية فلنكثر في صلاتنا ولا ننسى بأن يسوع قام من القبر وهو حي فيما بيننا 
ودائما عبر التاريخ كان الحق هو المنتصر والظلم هو الخاسر


----------



## Ramzi (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعذيب المسيحيات المخطوفات بعلم أمن الدولة!!!*

:94:يا رب ارحمنا برحمتك :94:


----------



## asula (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعذيب المسيحيات المخطوفات بعلم أمن الدولة!!!*

الرب موجود وهو اقوى من ظلم البشر
الرب يسوع مستحيل يتخلى عن شعبه
الرب راع فلا يعوزني شي
يا يسوع احمينا من الشر


----------



## the servant (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعذيب المسيحيات المخطوفات بعلم أمن الدولة!!!*



sunny man قال:


> ربنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا موجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــود



سلام ونعمة صني,,,,

فعلا اخي العزيز قول قداسة البابا شنودة دائما ما يكون معزي لنا في اوقات الشدة

(ربناا موجود)​


----------



## the servant (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعذيب المسيحيات المخطوفات بعلم أمن الدولة!!!*



sleiman64 قال:


> سلام المسيح:
> 
> أنا سأبدأ حيث انتهيت أبتي؟
> (هذا المقال يعبر عن رأيي الشخصي فقط ... )
> ...




سلام ونعمة اخي العزيز,,,

فعلا عمر ما ذكر التاريخ ان الحق يعطي لصاحبة طواعية بل يؤخد بالقوة من مغتصبة.صدقني قوة المسيحية تكمن في قوة الصلاة فرب المجد سريع التلبية
لصلاتنا ومهما كافحنا او تظاهرنا او اعترضنا بدون تدبير العناية الالهية تكون كلا شئ....ولكن لابد من التفكير العلمي السليم لايصال صوتنا اولا لشركاء الوطن
(اعلم ان هناك كثيرين يعترضون علي هذة الفكرة) لكن صدقني ان الحل الداخلي للمشكلة القبطية سيكون افضل من الحل المبني في الخارج...

رب المجد يبارك شعبة فين ما يكون مصر-لبنان-العراق.....


----------



## the servant (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعذيب المسيحيات المخطوفات بعلم أمن الدولة!!!*



Ramzi قال:


> :94:يا رب ارحمنا برحمتك :94:




سلام ونعمة رامزي...

اكيد اخي العزيز لانملك غير الطلب لالة المعونة ان يعطينا القوة ويرحم صنعة يدية

لكن كل ما نريدة من مثل هذة المواضيع هي وضع حلول عملية لايقاف امثال
هذة الافعال الهمجية مرة اخري,,,ياريت لو هناك افكار ممكن نتشارك بيهاااا


----------



## the servant (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعذيب المسيحيات المخطوفات بعلم أمن الدولة!!!*



asula قال:


> الرب موجود وهو اقوى من ظلم البشر
> الرب يسوع مستحيل يتخلى عن شعبه
> الرب راع فلا يعوزني شي
> يا يسوع احمينا من الشر



شكراا اصولة علي الصلاة الجميلة دي رب المجد قادر يستجيب


----------



## losivertheprince (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعذيب المسيحيات المخطوفات بعلم أمن الدولة!!!*

*سلام المسيح 
عزيزي وصديقي فراي 
مهما قلنا او مهما صرخنا او مهما هتفنا فلت نطفئ نيران الغضب الموجوده بداخل صدر كل من مر بهذا الصليب الكبير فلن يحس اي شخص الا بوقوعه تحت نير هذا الشر العظيم وهذه المأساه الرهيبه .
اي عقل واي منطق يجعلهم يفعلون هذا بل واي دين او مبدا يجعلهم يفعلونه بدم بارد 
لا استطيع الكلام ولا استطيع الرد ولا استطيع ايضآ ان اكبت غضبي وألمي لافعل اشياء خطيرة بل ولن تحل المشكلة ايضآ .
الموضوع محتاج حاجة كبيرة قوي محتاج حاجات صحيح ممكن تعمل مشكلة لكن خلاص مافيش الحل السلمي والكلام مبيجبش نتيجة خطفوا بناتنا وساكتين اغتصبوهم وساكتين اسلموهم وبردوا ساكتين 
هيعملوا فينا ايه تاني مش ناقص حاجة وفي الاخر يقولوا ان مصر حره وشعبها حر ويختار الي عايزة بدون اجبار 
اأختلت المعايير واختلت الموازيين حتي يتكلموا بل ومنتهي الصفاقة ان يخرجوا ليقولوا لنا ان بناتنا لم يحدث لهم شئ .
حرق وغلي في دم الشباب والي اخته عملوا فيها كده عايز يخرج يكسر اي حاجة وممكن يقتل حد طيب نعمل ايه نعمل ايه
يارب ارحمنا بقي احنا خلاص تعبنا خلاص يارب مش قادرين .​*​


----------



## assyrian girl (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعذيب المسيحيات المخطوفات بعلم أمن الدولة!!!*

God bless all chrisitan in the whole world and help them with thier problem :yaka:


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعذيب المسيحيات المخطوفات بعلم أمن الدولة!!!*

*+++++*
*+ يارب ارحمنا واعنا وساعدنا واحفظنا بجد مش قدره اقول اى حاجة من كتر الألم +   *
*+++آمين+++*​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعذيب المسيحيات المخطوفات بعلم أمن الدولة!!!*

*لى النقمة انا اجازى يقول الرب*
*الرب يقاتل عنكم وانتم تصمتون*
*الله لا يترك أولادة لكنة معودنا دايما ان ياتى فى الهزيع الاخير*
*مثل هذه الامور محتاجة صلوات وطلبات واصوام كثيرة وحارة*
*وقلوب عامرة بالايمان أن الرب قريب من حل هذه المشكلات*​


----------



## koko2010 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعذيب المسيحيات المخطوفات بعلم أمن الدولة!!!*

شكرا لتعب محبتكم فى المسيح ولكن يجب ان يكون لنا وقفة مهمه فى هذا الموضوع وانة لم ينتهى فى يوم وليلة*:a82:​*


----------

